

Saved stories limitation? - ebrink

It seems to me that you can't save more than 75 stories on a hacker news account.  Is anyone else experiencing this?
======
bensimanek
I haven't hit a 75 story limit, but I can't seem to save stories anymore. The
last one I saved was 26 days ago, everything I saved today didn't work.

